# Actual conversation that happened in obedience class today:



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Classmate: "Your dog is beautiful, how old is he?"

Me: "Thank you. He's about a year old." 

Classmate: "And is he neutered?"

Me: "No, not yet." 

Classmate, drawing back in horror:: "Oh, he's _really_ aggressive then!" 

Classmate then proceeds to take her (presumably neutered) Labradoodle to the other side of the classroom and stay away from us for the rest of the class. 

Somehow Kopper managed to get through the whole advanced obedience class without mauling anyone. Although his mom was seriously thinking about it. 

:headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Gah! Gotta love it, right?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Funny thing is, almost every 'doodle' I have met has had issues. I think I only met one I would trust... I hope you laughed the ignorance off


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ew doodles, you let Kopper speak to doodles?!?!

I probably would have walked away from her first, I dont like Labs or Poodles so that combo is a double whammy. :laugh:

Seriously though, some people are really stupid. I know it's not nice but it's the truth.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Classmate, drawing back in horror:: "Oh, he's _really_ aggressive then!"
> 
> Classmate then proceeds to take her (presumably neutered) Labradoodle to the other side of the classroom and stay away from us for the rest of the class.


She probably did you a favour by reacting so ignorantly. I just had to Google "Labradoodle" cuz I didn't know such a thing even existed or what it was. 

And yes....yes she did do you a favour.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Well if you follow popular logic...GSD = Aggressive, Testicles = Agressive, so a GSD with testicles is aggressive squared.

Its also funny because the most aggressive GSDs at my club are all nuetered.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

martemchik said:


> Well if you follow popular logic...GSD = Aggressive, Testicles = Agressive, so a GSD with testicles is aggressive squared.
> 
> Its also funny because the most aggressive GSDs at my club are all nuetered.


Is that exponential? Does a one testicled GSD get less aggressive points than a two testicled GSD?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Is that exponential? Does a one testicled GSD get less aggressive points than a two testicled GSD?


No, its actually more because its angry at all the other dogs that have 2 testicles, therefore more aggressive to make up for the fact that one is missing.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's intact, and he's mostly a mush (except when he sees squirrels, cats and some dogs).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

martemchik said:


> No, its actually more because its angry at all the other dogs that have 2 testicles, therefore more aggressive to make up for the fact that one is missing.



*
ahhhhh...Chihuahua complex...got it!*


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Ew doodles, you let Kopper speak to doodles?!?!
> 
> I probably would have walked away from her first, I dont like Labs or Poodles so that combo is a double whammy. :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though, some people are really stupid. I know it's not nice but it's the truth.


Abby's 2 playmates are doodles. They are great and so are their owners. Nice dogs, well-educated owners.
They don't seem to mind her pinning them over and over and over and .....


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Darned it is an absolute wonder that the intact males on our SAR team get along with everyone and even strange intact males from another SAR team. WOW. Maybe someone snuck implants in those sacs.


----------



## pinogirl (Jan 21, 2012)

I probably would have said he only dislikes dogs with curly hair. LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

"Oh no he's not aggressive except towards 'breeds' with silly nam...oh wait..."


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I would have said: "Yes, he is intact, so take your dog in that corner before my dog violates your dog!".


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Emoore said:


> * Although his mom was seriously thinking about it.
> *
> :headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


This made me LOL. 

Just have to add, there is a man that lives up the dirt road from me--extremely handsome, athletic--was an Air Force combat pilot. Had a stroke and now is altered quite a bit. He has two lovely GoldenDoodles that are his light and hope, and they are EXTREMELY well-behaved and friendly. 

To disparage an entire breed (even though in this case I don't know if "breed" is accurate) is almost as bad as the comment about not being neutered = aggressive.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Lol, while I was working in a emergency vet clinic as an assistant, they were like....You work here and have an INTACT DOG? That's like a crime against being a vet tech.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

LukasGSD said:


> Lol, while I was working in a emergency vet clinic as an assistant, they were like....You work here and have an INTACT DOG? That's like a crime against being a vet tech.


LOL until very recently my vet had an intact dog (a hunting German Shorthaired Pointer). I wonder if they would implode if they heard that...


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a very similar conversation recentely with a lady at the pet store. 

Once she saw Jagers man hood was still there she said 'how do you manage his aggression issues?' 
I think I just gave her a dumb look because she felt the need to explain herself saying that GSD's are aggressive and intact GSD's are the worst of all breeds especially towards her intact female. 
(that was one i hadn't heard on the female part)

I just laughed and told her not to worry about it cause Jagers gay.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lmilr said:


> I just laughed and told her not to worry about it cause Jagers gay.


Oh I LIKE that! I'm gonna steal it next time. "Don't worry about aggression; he's gay."


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Oh I LIKE that! I'm gonna steal it next time. "Don't worry about aggression; he's gay."


Stops 'em every time! 

And for added effect you can teach the pup to hold there leg up and kind of flap their paw.....looks like the doggie form of the 'gay' hand thing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the Gay thing.

EMOORE Its good to know that that goldendoodle is able to still be in obedience class despite his nitwit owner. Gotta give that Doodle credit!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I just googled labradoodle... and I get "Australian Labradoodle". Maybe I want a French one...


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

LOL!!! Funny!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ROTFLMAO!!!! wow.... people are "special". I like the "my dog is gay so he's not aggressive" thing. I may use that when I get my male. 

Cant speak for Riley. He's neutered and not exactly what i'd call tolerant lol. I guess he's just jealous of all those dogs who still have their goodies!


----------



## grimm (Jan 20, 2012)

love it


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

When my Rottie breeder would go places with her big, intact, IMPRESSIVE males.....she would put a stupid bandana around their neck in some odd, neon color....
If people asked if they were aggresive.....she would say "No...they're not INTO other dogs...they're into fashion..." people would stop, look puzzled and walk away.
_*When stupidity knocks....tell them that no one is home....shhhh*._


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It just frickin' blows my mind that there are people out walking around that think you have to cut off part of a dog's anatomy in order for it to live as a polite member of society. I'm all for spay/neuter, but this brainwashing is ridiculous.


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

People are stupid. How did you restrain yourself? I would have had to say something


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_"If people asked if they were aggresive.....she would say "No...they're not INTO other dogs...they're into fashion..." _

:laugh: Love it!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Emoore said:


> It just frickin' blows my mind that there are people out walking around that think you have to cut off part of a dog's anatomy in order for it to live as a polite member of society. I'm all for spay/neuter, but this brainwashing is ridiculous.


Getting tired of stupidity lately so heres what you do next time and I promise they wont ask this question again (or probably talk to you lol) when they do the stupid comment you ask if they can still have kids and if they say yes YOU start barking aggressively at them after a bit compose yourself then say "sorry I'm aggressive towards other intact humans" and just stare at the person.. promise they won't linger for long.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Getting tired of stupidity lately so heres what you do next time and I promise they wont ask this question again (or probably talk to you lol) when they do the stupid comment you ask if they can still have kids and if they say yes YOU start barking aggressively at them after a bit compose yourself then say "sorry I'm aggressive towards other intact humans" and just stare at the person.. promise they won't linger for long.


You just made me wake up the dogs and cats with a burst of laughter. Now you should have to come entertain them so I can get some rest.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

to funny

Something similar tho no conversation, I had started an obed class when masi was around 6 months old, there were about 10 people in the class, Masi being the only shepherd..First nite, it was like the entire class stayed at the opposite side of the room..I felt 'alone' LOL.

We had to work on heeling around the room, no talking, loose leash just keep walking, I swear I was the only one on one end of the room while the rest of them bunched up on the other.

Now, Masi never made a peep, or anything to indicate she was gonna "eat" their dogs, finally the trainer who was watching all this with amusement said " SHE IS NOT GOING TO EAT YOUR DOGS, GET MOVING and get on next to her!" LOL

The next week, a male gsd joined the group, he was younger and smaller than Masi and BARKED his head off /lunging and going bonkers, (wanted to play mostly),,you'd THINK people would be staying out this dogs space, but noooo, they'd hang right around him..while the trainer is yelling "GET OUT OF HIS SPACE!"..

I guess people avoid the silent types


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

OriginalWacky said:


> You just made me wake up the dogs and cats with a burst of laughter. Now you should have to come entertain them so I can get some rest.


LOL good morning  If I'm up early and dealing with them so are you.. no sympathy lol.

Diane- I was going to say the same thing... you know what they say about the quiet ones... they are the ones to look out for. However I :wub: Masi I would be secretly sneaking her treats when you weren't looking lol


----------

